

Facebook just broke the mobile authentication dialogs - sphilipakis
https://developers.facebook.com/x/bugs/1475858535971207/
Does any one know someone at facebook who can address this?
======
mocy
I see the same problem. It is affecting all new users on iPhone since about an
hour ago.

------
sphilipakis
Does anyone know someone at Facebook who could address this issue?

------
gdonelli
move fast and break things has its consequences

~~~
sphilipakis
Indeed, they just fixed it :)

